# Dropshot Crankbait?



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Anyone tried dropshotting a floating crank via 3 way swivel and a leader? How long of a leader? I would think the longer it was the more chance for mess ups on casting. Anyone tried this?

BT


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

read about a guy who did this with deep diving cranks on rivers to fish for walleye. He had good sucess with it.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

try a buttom bouncer same thing


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I remember the day I bought 3-way swivels to do just this. I tried it once or twice and may or may not have caught a fish. I was only in 4-5 feet of water so it wasn't an ideal scenario for it. But anyways here is what rapala has to say about it.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Read about it in a crappie magazine. They were trolling a Bandit on a dropshot AHEAD of the boat, if I remember correctly. Never tried it.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

they did something similar on Lindner's Angling Edge with a flat rap for walleyes. I think the main difference was that the sinker was on about 1 foot of line with the lure on 3 feet... not sure how they kept it from tangling up though.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I can't believe I never thought of that...definitely gonna try it this week


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

JamesT said:


> I remember the day I bought 3-way swivels to do just this. I tried it once or twice and may or may not have caught a fish. I was only in 4-5 feet of water so it wasn't an ideal scenario for it. But anyways here is what rapala has to say about it.


I'm trying to remember...was that from one of those fold-out instructions they used to put in the box with the lure? I seem to remember seeing that back when I was a kid buying my first lures.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Yep. From an older lure. They no longer package the lures with the paper instructions.


----------

